# Honda H5013 4x4 tractor, need replacement engine



## reamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi all
I'm new here. I have a H5013 4x4 garden tractor with the "original" GX390 engine.
Engine type "RT 2X" serial number "GCAA 1003146"
I can't find a replacement engine on any website that matches. This GX 390 has a horizontal shaft than comes out both ends of the engine, (front shaft to the electric clutch, rear shaft to the drivetrain) does anyone know of a compatible replacement? can these engines be re-built?
Thanks
reamer


----------



## Terry Christian (Mar 13, 2020)

I have the same tractor, the engine is smoking after it warms up. Was hoping to get an answer to your question.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Terry, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would try the "Small Engine Warehouse" on the internet. These people know small engines. That is an unusual engine with shafts on both ends. I doubt they stock this engine, but surely they can put you on the right track to finding it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Take a close look at that GX390. Horizontal engines in hydrostatic drive garden tractors, running electric clutches, normally use "stub shafts". The stub shaft is bolted to the flywheel, passes through the debris screen, and drives the electric clutch. The "normal" crankshaft end drives the hydraulic pump.

Kohler, Briggs, Kawasaki, Onan.... All of their flywheels are machined to accept a stub shaft. I'm 95% sure Honda does the same thing.

Google image of a GX390 flywheel. Note the 3 mounting bolt holes and the flat machined surface.









Here's a Google search image of what is supposed to be one option for a GX390 stub shaft. Note the 3 mounting bolt holes


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, now I'm 100% sure... Note #10 (40215ZE3790) "Shaft, Engine PTO". This one may vary from the one on your engine because it's splined for pull start. Yours should have a machined keyway to accept the electric clutch.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...jpn-vin-faha-2100001-to-faha-3099999/flywheel.

With the replacement engine, you would have to swap over the stub shaft and maybe the debris screen. It may require you to swap over the entire front blower housing.


----------

